# How do you stop harnesses from sliding around?



## ajax (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got a harness for our kitten. She is comfortable with it and roams around a little with the leash attached (without me holding it) but when I pick up the loose side she is hesitant to walk which is understandable seeing as how its new to her but I noticed that the harness (H type) starts to go to one side causing the leash clip to feel odd against the back of her front leg. As a result she does a side stepping walk and then just sits. Does anyone know of any way to stop the harness from sliding around?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is the harness tight enough? You should be able to slip two fingers under it comfortably. 

I had a cat I used to take out on a leash, I found that she hated the short leash, but if I put a long rope on her (25-30 ft) she was fine.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mine could wrangle their way out of a H harness. Ive found the only one that works is the shirt kind on my cats. It sounds like your harness is too loose.


----------



## ajax (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont think its too loose. If anything it's slightly tight because the clearance is about 1.5 fingers but considering she is only 11 weeks old I think 1.5 fingers is enough. 

I'm starting to think that its the design thats the problem. Do you guys not have the same issue?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Does your leash snap on top of the harness? If so, then the simple laws of gravity apply. The leash will pull and drag the harness to whatever side the leash is hanging from. Stands to reason that it would twist the harness on the kitty. 

The only ways I could think of to stop the slipping is to find a better fitting harness. Perhaps a different designed harness. And last, unclip the leash, only using the leash when you are holding it to prevent it from hanging/dragging and distorting the harness. 
Or you could just leave it on her (_not unsupervised, of course_) and eventually she will become accustomed to it.

I just pulled my harness out and it appears the snap attaches to a ring at the center back of the loop that goes around the ribcage. Mine has a ring on the front (collar) portion of the harness where several bands come together, but that would mean the snap would be connected at about the lower front of the chest.
_I only had one cat I really used the harness on because he was a terror (and I mean it was dangerous) to try to get him into a carrier. I could sometimes 'trick' him into going in, but if we tried to physically put him in...the fight was on! He would turn into a growling, screaming, yowling mess of wriggling kitty unafraid to use teeth and claws to avoid the carrier. Even bundling him up in a towel and unceremoniously dumping him in could be dangerous. It was just easier all around if I used the harness for him._
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I really like the design of this one...
Cat Walking Jacket:
http://www.hdw-inc.com/walkingjackets.htm

Mine is similar to these, but it has another connecting strap at the bottom.
Lupine Harness:
http://www.pawsupply.com/catharnesses.htm

I cannot really see the design of this one, but I *think* it more closely resembles mine.
Gentle Leader, Come w/ Me Kitty:
http://www.thecatconnection.com/page/TC ... -HARN/0062

I really liked the looks of these! They look very comfortable for the cat.
Gooby Freedom Harness:
http://www.thecatconnection.com/page/TC ... /COL-GOOBY

Ah-ha! _This_ is what mine looks like, minus the cute footy-print design.
Petmate by Aspen:
http://www.petco.com/product/104276/Pet ... lue-104276

I did NOT like this Four Paws Safety harness/leash. The material appears too thin and like it would cut/dig into the cat if it pulled or struggled.
http://www.petco.com/product/2059/Four- ... rness.aspx


----------

